# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  La Positiva presentará propuesta para asegurar cartera crediticia del Agrobanco

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Afirma que ello contribuirá a mantener bajo el nivel de morosidad.*  *También busca asegurar cartera de microfinancieras.*   *Lima, oct. 13 (ANDINA).-* La compañía de seguros Positiva presentará al Banco Agropecuario (Agrobanco) un presupuesto para asegurar su cartera crediticia agraria en el 2010, lo que favorecerá un menor deterioro en la calidad de los préstamos de la entidad financiera, señaló la apoderada de Seguros Agrarios de La Positiva, Lourdes del Carpio. 
“Agrobanco nos ha solicitado un presupuesto para asegurar la totalidad de su cartera crediticia y en breve le estaremos respondiendo, siendo nuestro interés asegurar efectivamente sus créditos”, declaró a la agencia Andina.
Añadió que la meta de La Positiva es lograr asegurar la cartera crediticia del Agrobanco y de las empresas de microfinanzas. 
“Es una meta importante pero creemos que es posible teniendo en cuenta la importancia del seguro agrario para las entidades microfinancieras en su afán por ampliar su cartera en este sector económico”, dijo a la agencia Andina. 
Añadió que sólo el ocho por ciento de los agricultores accede a un crédito agrario y la idea es que el seguro permita que se incremente este porcentaje. 
En ese sentido, manifestó que el menor riesgo crediticio inherente a un seguro agrario podría permitir que las cajas municipales de Ahorro y Crédito (CMAC), por ejemplo, puedan ofrecer una menor tasa de interés a los productores agrarios asegurados, los cuales a su vez podrían acceder mayormente a un crédito. 
Del Carpio recordó la rebaja en 1.25 puntos porcentuales en la tasa de interés ofrecida por la Caja Rural de Ahorro y Crédito (CRAC) Señor de Luren hace unos meses a los productores agrarios que adoptaron un seguro. 
Anotó que la expectativa de las compañías de seguros es que el Estado continúe participando en el cofinanciamiento de las primas para los seguros agrarios, como lo ha venido haciendo, aunque podría incrementar esta participación ya que es una práctica usual en todo el mundo. 
Indicó que los riesgos que se cubren con estos seguros son climáticos y no de mercado (por cambios de precios) y se activan cuando, por ejemplo, se ve afectada la producción de mangos ante una elevación de la temperatura en dos grados centígrados, lo cual es verificable con los informes de las estaciones meteorológicas.Temas similares: Artículo: Agrobanco crea línea crediticia para financiar capital de trabajo de inversiones en zonas alto andinas Artículo: Perú y Panamá intercambiarán técnicas de riego para asegurar sostenibilidad agrícola Cartera de proyectos de concesión de ProInversión para el 2010 asciende a US$ 4,347 millones Seguro agrario permitirá ampliar cartera crediticia de microfinancieras, según La Positiva El 20% de la cartera crediticia de la CMAC Sullana estará destinada al agro este año

----------

